# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Sauer 101

## mcche171

So who has had a play/shoot or know someone who has? Looking at them for something a bit different.

----------


## Shamus

Played with a few Sauer 200 rifles - possible downside of the 101 is how the barrel is fitted into the action ...

----------


## mcche171

Yep that and the lack of stainless is the only negative points i have heard for a NZ application. Anyone else had a play?

----------


## 10-Ring

They feel great in the hand, although that's subjective. The bolt cycle is smooth. Personally non stainless is not an issue for me, I nearly bought one but ended up with a Sako instead,  although I think the Sauer would be every bit as good as a Sako.

----------


## scoped

A mate has one its awesome to carry and the bolt is great too. I think they have an in house mil spec type coating on them from memory

----------


## mcche171

Sounding better and better. Yeh I'm not overly concerned with the whole stainless thing. It would be nice but there is a reason there are so many old 303s still kicking around. A good oil after a long trip and she will be good as gold. 
Talked to a gun smith last night regarding the whole barrel lock thing. He basically said you won't shoot out that barrel until you are grey with normal hunting and by that stage you would have bought so many other rifles it won't really matter. 
So i might have to pull the trigger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Get it in  6.5x55 and your grandkids will still be shooting the same barrel

----------


## Hendrik470

Buy it, they are great value.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## mcche171

Im convinced. Just need to free up some cash and ill be sorted. Anyone used Talley one piece rings on their rem 700? the sauer takes 700 rings/bases and not sure if i trust them as opposed to the much heavier option of pic bases and warnes

----------


## Shamus

Talley's are a good option

----------


## Bill999

talleys are mint

----------


## Gunzrrr

I've shot the Sauer 101 a couple of times as a mate bought one based on my recommendation as I own a couple of 202's in .223 & .243. Really nice!
I went to Sauer as I was really pissed off with my Sako stock peeling on the Finnlight ... gonzo ... never looked back!

----------


## Pointer

I used a 202 for a period of about 6 months in Aussie on sambar. It had an alloy receiver that looked really shithouse when scratched up. (well my one did) also for the money the wood was quite average. Shot really well though, but worth it? Well that's for you to decide. Does the 101 have a steel receiver?

----------


## Gibo

> I used a 202 for a period of about 6 months in Aussie on sambar. It had an alloy receiver that looked really shithouse when scratched up. (well my one did) also for the money the wood was quite average. Shot really well though, but worth it? Well that's for you to decide. Does the 101 have a steel receiver?


The way you treat firearms they could be made of diamonds and you'd still scratch them  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

This is true. Only the strong survive in my gunsafe!

I personally thought the 202 was overrated for what it was. Unless you are genuinely interested in the switch barrel capabilities of the 202, I wouldn't recommend them on the basis that there is far greater value for money to be had in bolt actions

----------


## mcche171

Sounding good guys. The 101 has a steel action to should be better than the alloy. Im with you Gunzrrr, I have had a finnlight and don't get me wrong, they are great guns, but didn't do it for me.  This seems like a high quality, well made rifle. 
Im looking at the classic xt model (synthetic) so don't have to worry about wood. 
Have talked to a few gun smiths too for their un bias opinions they had nothing but positive things to say about them.

----------


## Kudu

I know its an old thread, but I was having a look at one today and I was bloody impressed. It just came up well and had a great feel and balance to it.....very tempting.......

----------


## mcche171

Well kudu, i have one in 270 for sale. they only get better after you use them. Action smoothens out and accuracy is fantastic. Only selling to fund a house.

----------


## Kudu

> Well kudu, i have one in 270 for sale. they only get better after you use them. Action smoothens out and accuracy is fantastic. Only selling to fund a house.


Thanks but no thanks. if it was 6.5x55............................  Its good to hear your comments though. the action seemed pretty good as it was!

----------


## Marty Henry

> Well kudu, i have one in 270 for sale. they only get better after you use them. Action smoothens out and accuracy is fantastic. Only selling to fund a house.


Wow! either they are very very expensive or the house is quite cheap.....

----------


## mcche171

Well the misses will have the main house. This is more for a large comfortable dog house for me to stay in when I am being my normal self.

----------

